# Need a help regarding sony Home Theater regarding USB Support



## ajayritik (Dec 24, 2009)

I had purchased a Sony Home Theater couple of years back. However that time I had not thought about the option of purchasing a player which has USB Support. Though I don't have complaints about the quality of the sound/speakers etc but I miss the option of having a USB Support. Is there any way in which I can convert my existing player in the home theater to support USB support. Are there any devices available which can act as an interface so that I can plug in a flash drive instead of burning movies everytime? or do I have to finally exchange it for a new player which I'm little reluctant to do.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 28, 2009)

Guys can anybody help me on this?


----------



## azzu (Dec 30, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I had purchased a Sony Home Theater couple of years back. However that time I had not thought about the option of purchasing a player which has USB Support. Though I don't have complaints about the quality of the sound/speakers etc but I miss the option of having a USB Support. Is there any way in which I can convert my existing player in the home theater to support USB support. Are there any devices available which can act as an interface so that I can plug in a flash drive instead of burning movies everytime? do.


i too here have the Same problem AFAIK there's no such device available till now on the Market


ajayritik said:


> or do I have to finally exchange it for a new player which I'm little reluctant to


iam Afraid thats the only option available


----------



## PraKs (Dec 30, 2009)

Grab WD HD TV player & connect to HDMI of Sony player.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 31, 2009)

PraKs said:


> Grab WD HD TV player & connect to HDMI of Sony player.


 Praks any idea how much this may cost and where would I get this in India? I googled on the net but found varying prices from 6.5k to 10k.


----------



## PraKs (Dec 31, 2009)

Grab from lynx-india

Rs :6300/-


----------

